# YOU are next...



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't normally do this but I have a few reasons to be sending out a round of bombs... 


Some of you have been fishing for someone to bomb you, others of you are expecting some cigars from me. 

I sent out some contest winnings today and was inspired. It may not happen tomorrow, it may not even happen this week... All I'm sayin is for the next few weeks watch the sky.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh boy watch out! Those of us from IL have been upset these last few weeks and have been taking people out!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> I don't normally do this but I have a few reasons to be sending out a round of bombs...
> 
> Some of you have been fishing for someone to bomb you, others of you are expecting some cigars from me.
> 
> I sent out some contest winnings today and was inspired. It may not happen tomorrow, it may not even happen this week... All I'm sayin is for the next few weeks watch the sky.


are we expecting snow??


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> are we expecting snow??


what are you trying to say Christian? :eeek:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> are we expecting snow??


In fact I believe that we are expecting snow!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Just razzin' ya Chris... happy bombing bro!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Im hoping this doesnt mean me.......

I sent you those smokes with no return expected! So chill and smoke one of those hoyos :lol:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

deuce said:


> Im hoping this doesnt mean me.......
> 
> I sent you those smokes with no return expected! So chill and smoke one of those hoyos :lol:


Already smoked 2. I love em Thanks again! I know you weren't fishing for a bomb but you are NOT safe.



bobaganoosh said:


> Just razzin' ya Chris... happy bombing bro!


LOL I know it's all good.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Get a chance to smoke either of those felipes?


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

No I havent... I have one sitting in my tupperdor waiting to be smoked


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok, just curious what you thought.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I think bombing is contagious.  Go get'em Chris!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Do you feel lucky punk? Go ahead make my day!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

GoinFer, Is out of his friggin mind...LOL
\
No offense JIM.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

You know, now that you have hotlinked that picture we're likely being watched by Homeland Security...

*LOL*

They are gonna think we are all crazy too...


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> You know, now that you have hotlinked that picture we're likely being watched by Homeland Security...
> 
> *LOL*
> 
> They are gonna think we are all crazy too...


dang... not homeland security...

I love G.W. Woohoo!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Two people are going down. I may be a poor college student but I have my connections...


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Go get em Chris!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hit them good.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

All i can say is DUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Niiice. Duck and cover my friends!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

woah wait... a post a month old?

You must have though I forgot about this... but noooooo...

The bombs are locked and loaded. YOU ARE NEXT.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Bombing can become very addicting.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bombs away


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Chris hit me with a bomb at a herf... the headliner was 2, thats right TWO '04 Camacho Liberties.... I'd start running you poor bastiches!!!!!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

bobaganoosh said:


> are we expecting snow??


we got snow yesterday in dallas! but no bombs. it was really cool, especially since it was a sunny, 70 degrees springy weather two days earlier. I love Texas.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*GO GETTUM CHRIS!*


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

That is great thing to see


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Heads up!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Fantastic! Once you start, you will never stop!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Fantastic! Once you start, you will never stop!


oh no I understand that! Bombing is an addiction that is only temporarily postponed by lack of funds.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Do you feel lucky punk? Go ahead make my day!!!


Was that 11 active or 12 active bombs....I lost count....


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> Two people are going down. I may be a poor college student but I have my connections...


I'm a poor college student too, so I can feel your pain. I'm trying to assemble a bomb or two together so I can join in on the fun, but I feel like a retarded 7 year old version of Macgyver.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

run for cover:eeek:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

*insert evil laugh*







(I don't bomb often... humor me alright :lol


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Did they go out today?


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Somebody wake me up when something happens, ok?


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

haha shut up mike. yer hurtin my feelings! :lol:

Yes they did go out today by the way.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

mitro said:


> Somebody wake me up when something happens, ok?


Who are you Rip Van Winkle  LOL

The build up is killing me!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Did something happen yet????


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

http://smiliesftw.com


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> http://smiliesftw.com


Ouch! Deuce flipped the bird by a smiley-face - that has to hurt!:lol:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

mhlatke said:


> Ouch! Deuce flipped the bird by a smiley-face - that has to hurt!:lol:


Its ok, i might just have to slap him again then..............:biggrin:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

thems be fighting words. 

:lol:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

1 down 2 to go...


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> woah wait... a post a month old?
> 
> You must have though I forgot about this... but noooooo...
> 
> The bombs are locked and loaded. YOU ARE NEXT.


Oh they just little boxes --- mhlatke told me he seen bigger - right Mike?


----------

